# Warbirds - Some Old Film Scans



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've been playing around with an Epson V500 scanner I picked up at the Comp-USA going out of business sale. This one has holders for film or slides, and software to aid in their processing. Here's a few I came up with shot with an old Canon waterproof point and shoot film camera:

Navy Torpedo Bomber. Grumman Avenger, their first foray into Torpedo Bombers









The business end of Lefty Gardners P38 White Lighting. This plane raced in Reno at the unlimited races. It was severely damaged shortly after these shots were taken when Lefty's son put it down in a Mississipi cotton field after an engine fire. The Alison engines in this plane were massaged to turn around 2200 hp each, and it has a very sweet sound that I'll never forget when the superchargers spool up.









Bell P-63 King Cobra. Pretty rare mid engined shaft drive fighter that never saw much success due to the lack of a supercharger and high altitude performance being poor.









Lockheed P-38 Lightning









Grumman Hellcat (I think)









Supermarine Spitfire









I think this is a Grumman F7F Tigercat night fighter









I think this is a Douglas Dauntless navy bomber









Please correct me if I'm off on any of the types. More here in the "Warbird" set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shots!!!!!


The last two are a Douglas A-20 (the F-7 had a skinnier fuselage and a more pointed nose) and a Curtis SB2C Helldiver.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the photos. I had an uncle that died two years ago that flew in the Avenger (first photo) as a gunner in the largest Pacific Battle of the Leyte. He was in the gunner position at top and a shell from a Japanese ship struct the bottom of plane many times and one went through and got his leg. He got back to the Carrier and his plane had to be sent over the side and his leg was saved through pleading as they wanted to remove it. That send me a great reminder of the people that were at a terrible war and can just imagine what went through their minds as you are being shot and if you went down, you would probably not be picked up. Thanks, I am forwarding the a copy of the photo to his family. Hope you don't mind?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I don't mind at all, and thank you for the corrections.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I really love the P-38. Look at the prop blades - Wow! I think I read somewhere they're extremely rare.Thanks for sharing Bill.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Your A-20 is the A-26 belonging to the CAF.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/acgallery/fullsize/A-26_fs.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/index.html&h=333&w=500&sz=28&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=GO3OYQhJv3tgvM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Da-26%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26sa%3DN


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Your A-20 is the A-26 belonging to the CAF.
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/acgallery/fullsize/A-26_fs.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/index.html&h=333&w=500&sz=28&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=GO3OYQhJv3tgvM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Da-26%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26sa%3DN


Thanks! I knew A-20 didn't sound quite right. Is this the one that's based in Waco?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Your A-20 is the A-26 belonging to the CAF.
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/acgallery/fullsize/A-26_fs.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/index.html&h=333&w=500&sz=28&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=GO3OYQhJv3tgvM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Da-26%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26sa%3DN


 Thank you for the correction, and for the link to the CAF gallery. One of my fantasies is to get an opportunity to do air do air shots of warbirds like those shown in that gallery. That would be the ultimate job for me.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Thank you for the correction, and for the link to the CAF gallery. One of my fantasies is to get an opportunity to do air do air shots of warbirds like those shown in that gallery. That would be the ultimate job for me.


That would be awesome - I'll be your assistant!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

fishphoto said:


> Thanks! I knew A-20 didn't sound quite right. Is this the one that's based in Waco?


Roger that.

This site shows all the aircraft of the CAF by different criteria. 
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/acgallery/fullsize/A-26_fs.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.commemorativeairforce.org/gallery/index.html&h=333&w=500&sz=28&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=GO3OYQhJv3tgvM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Da-26%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26sa%3DN


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I do believe the plane you listed as a Hellcat is actually the F4F Wildcat. The Hellcat is longer and sleeker.

I thought I had read somewhere that Lefty's P38 was destroyed in a crash. Hope thats not the case. I remember watching them fly all those old warbirds as a kid growing up in the RGV.


----------



## Scooby (May 1, 2005)

It is a Wildcat. A quick way to tell the difference is in the main landing gear location. A Hellcat main gear retracted into the wings, while the Wildcat's retracted into the fuselage just aft of the engine. Great pics.


----------

